# Placido Domingo on "The Colbert Report"



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Two videos: One for the interview and one for Placido and Stephen singing _La donna e mobile_ from Rigoletto.
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/409088/february-23-2012/placido-domingo
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...mingo---stephen-colbert----la-donna-e-mobile-

It's great to see opera being promoted as something fun and accessible in a popular forum like The Colbert Report. Stephen professes his love for opera; Placido talks about the longest he's taken to die on stage and why tenors always get the gril.


----------

